# database index failing...troubleshoot?



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

One of my S3 tivos has guide data, but the indexing is failing, resulting in SPs no longer working, and guide filtering showing no matches. Examining SPs finds no upcoming showings of the series despite there being showings of the series present in the guide.

in /var/log/tverr, I see the following:

Nov 19 02:10:39 (none) DbIndexWriter[1384]: Finish is returning 0x1102f
Nov 19 02:10:47 (none) DbMasterIndexer[1384]: Error building showing index: 0x1102f
Nov 19 02:10:47 (none) DbMasterIndexer[1384]: missing file /GuideIndexV3.temp/Genre.key 
Nov 19 02:10:47 (none) DbMasterIndexer[1384]: Program guide index files were not built ​
Anyone have insight on what could be causing this and how to repair?


----------



## rpj22 (Mar 27, 2016)

I haven't seen this particular symptom, but I have had several problems over the years stemming from the fragility of the indexes. The solution for me was always to clear things out by going through guided setup with a bogus zip code (12345 always worked for me), followed by doing guided setup again with your actual zip.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks! That's an idea I have not tried. I did go through a guided setup, but only for my current lineup.

I have tried a few things, including a KS57 and a KS52. Neither solved it.

I removed a bunch of channels from my "channels you receive" list. Am currently running dbgc-mcp to see if that helped. This was in response to seeing the following in tverr:


Nov 19 13:53:36 (none) DbGc::LogMemoryUsage[2726]: name=dbgc-mcp pool TOO FULL limit/inUse/poolSize = ( 1048576/ 1052008/ 4167128) : After DbShowingIndexer::VisitAllStationDays
Nov 19 13:53:47 (none) DbIndexWriter[2726]: Finish is returning 0x1102f
Nov 19 13:53:55 (none) DbGc::LogMemoryUsage[2726]: name=dbgc-mcp pool TOO FULL limit/inUse/poolSize = ( 1048576/ 1052008/ 4167128) : pSeriesIndexerM
Nov 19 13:53:55 (none) DbMasterIndexer[2726]: Error building showing index: 0x1102f
Nov 19 13:53:55 (none) DbGc::LogMemoryUsage[2726]: name=dbgc-mcp pool TOO FULL limit/inUse/poolSize = ( 1048576/ 1052008/ 4167128) : After running pShowingIndexer
Nov 19 13:53:55 (none) DbMasterIndexer[2726]: missing file /GuideIndexV3.temp/Genre.key 
Nov 19 13:53:55 (none) DbMasterIndexer[2726]: Program guide index files were not built ​


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

Clean and restore?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Consider running the drive through diagnostic testing to make sure there are no bad or weak spots on the drive. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

removing channels I don't actually get from "Channels I receive" and a few rounds of

dbgc-mcp -fg-gc
dbgc-mcp -fg-index

seem to have brought it back to life so far.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

So, this helped for a while, but the problems returned.

I have 2 tivoHD in my house - one that I had upgraded swap to 256MB and the failing one that had a stock swap. 

Using MFSTools 3.2, it was not super painful to increase SWAP to 1G. So far, all indexing has succeeded.


----------



## SoonerOrLater (Nov 9, 2004)

angra said:


> removing channels I don't actually get from "Channels I receive" and a few rounds of
> 
> dbgc-mcp -fg-gc
> dbgc-mcp -fg-index
> ...


Hi,
how do you run those processes?
I was able to Telnet into my Tivo HD (stuck in Guided Setup loop, error S03) via the Wireless network (port 31339), but it seems I can only send it IRCODE commands that it responds to.
Do the dbgc-mpc commands require running a Telnet shell through the hidden serial port (4-pin connector)? And if so, does the Tivo HD need a PROM mod?
Thanks!


----------



## brycepowell (Nov 30, 2015)

SoonerOrLater said:


> Hi,
> how do you run those processes?
> I was able to Telnet into my Tivo HD (stuck in Guided Setup loop, error S03) via the Wireless network (port 31339), but it seems I can only send it IRCODE commands that it responds to.
> Do the dbgc-mpc commands require running a Telnet shell through the hidden serial port (4-pin connector)? And if so, does the Tivo HD need a PROM mod?
> Thanks!


Yes, I believe you'll need a serial, SSH, or telnet connection. You're also right about the PROM mod, but it is unfortunately really difficult to get one since most of the members who offered them were only on the now-offline DDB forum. I would say you pretty much nailed it!


----------



## brycepowell (Nov 30, 2015)

brycepowell said:


> Yes, I believe you'll need a serial, SSH, or telnet connection. You're also right about the PROM mod, but it is unfortunately really difficult to get one since most of the members who offered them were only on the now-offline DDB forum. I would say you pretty much nailed it!


Keep browsing and you might find someone willing to give you a mod. You could also do it yourself, but it is a long and possibly dangerous process.


----------

